# Tracing BREEZE, grey oldenbury gelding by royal hit.



## sj1990 (16 September 2012)

I bought breeze as a 2yo and backed him myself. Unfortunately i was ill when I was younger and my horses were sold on my behalf.  I have spend years trying to find out where breeze is! He has a full Oldenburg passport and is by the stallion Royal Hit. Can remember his dam, think she had Ramiro lines? I will post a few pics. He is probably around 16.3 now and 8 years old 

http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/227460_1015794923841_3517380_n.jpg

http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/526437_10150949555131493_295349171_n.jpg

[Content removed]

He has no reg. name on his passport, just his breeding. I hope someone recognises him, he was my baby! would love to know how he was


----------



## xmarkx (18 September 2012)

hello, im very interested in where you got the third photo of breeze from because that was taken in 2009/2010 by me!!!


----------



## xmarkx (18 September 2012)

I dont think that I know you or that I have given you permission to use my picture. Please be good enough to remove pic three at once.


----------



## sj1990 (18 September 2012)

I am sorry. i didnt mean to upset you. I was sent the photograph by my sister. I just added it as it is the only recent one I have of him...I did not know it was taken by you, I just thought any pictures would give me more chance of finding out how he is!  I dont know how to remove the photo or thread, but when I find out I will do it at once.


----------



## teacups (18 September 2012)

xmarkx said:



			hello, im very interested in where you got the third photo of breeze from because that was taken in 2009/2010 by me!!!

I dont think that I know you or that I have given you permission to use my picture. Please be good enough to remove pic three at once.
		
Click to expand...


Well, what a helpful soul you are.

Now that OP is removing photo 3, any info for her on how the horse is?


----------



## Star_Chaser (18 September 2012)

My thoughts exactly... I take it from the negative post that you are now the owner of the horse OP is trying to trace??  Did you send a photo or was it lifted off a website.  If its reached the net then you may find that copyright went out the window as soon as you posted it.

Nice horse.


----------



## sj1990 (18 September 2012)

I have tried but cannot find out how to do it. It seems you can only edit a post within a certain time frame. Does anyone know how I can do it please?


----------



## Jewkes (18 September 2012)

xmarkx said:



			I dont think that I know you or that I have given you permission to use my picture. Please be good enough to remove pic three at once.
		
Click to expand...

are you as unpleasant and uptight as you sound?


----------



## AJ & Kiz (19 September 2012)

I dont think that I know you or that I have given you permission to use my picture. Please be good enough to remove pic three at once.
		
Click to expand...


wow!! how rude!! have you even read SJ1990's post? she bought Breeze as a 2 year old and backed him herself!! so if Breeze is now your horse (which i do hope not seen as your so rude) you could find out all his past but instead you are rude to the person who started your horses education  

AJ x


----------



## xmarkx (20 September 2012)

Not rude or uptight, just trying to protect my horse and my family from the big bad world. Just think for a moment, "yes I have your old horse, everyone has seen his breeding history now so I'll tell everyone on the internet where he can be stolen from!!!!". As it happens we have contacted the original poster now, but everyone else can please mind your own buisiness.


----------



## temple_jessica (20 September 2012)

shes posted a photo...not given your address out.

do you keep you horse locked up so no one can see it in case they can see where to steal it from??


----------



## Mariposa (20 September 2012)

xmarkx said:



			Not rude or uptight, just trying to protect my horse and my family from the big bad world. Just think for a moment, "yes I have your old horse, everyone has seen his breeding history now so I'll tell everyone on the internet where he can be stolen from!!!!". As it happens we have contacted the original poster now, but everyone else can please mind your own buisiness.
		
Click to expand...

Wow paranoid much?


----------



## millimoo (21 September 2012)

Xmarkx get over yourself... There were better ways of dealing with this.
OP I know this sounds like it's resolved, but I'm sure if you mail 'The Fat Controller' aka Admin they will remove the last link.
Hope the current owner has been a bit more pleasant in the meantime


----------



## sj1990 (21 September 2012)

Thank you very much. Yes I am pleased to say that Breeze is very happy and well looked after. The present owners seem very nice and very forthcoming with info once they were reassured I was actually his previous owner and not someone posing to have owned Breeze. I can understand their concerns about not wanted to post too much on a open forum...I am just glad that I now know he is very loved where he is.


----------



## fatpiggy (21 September 2012)

xmarkx said:



			Not rude or uptight, just trying to protect my horse and my family from the big bad world. Just think for a moment, "yes I have your old horse, everyone has seen his breeding history now so I'll tell everyone on the internet where he can be stolen from!!!!". As it happens we have contacted the original poster now, but everyone else can please mind your own buisiness.
		
Click to expand...

All you had to do was to send the OP a PM instead of barking orders at them in public.


----------

